# Being pinged by the Daily Mail



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

When I post a reply as per attached screen shot I see this "already pinged" to the Mail at the bottom.

Anybody have the same.......................or is it just us leftie liberals they are tracking. Are VS selling all our data to the Fail

Seriously does anyone know what it's for........or how to get rid of it


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Explanation here: http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/misc.php?do=linkbacks

But does not explain how to turn off as far as I can see.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

So that seems to mean that the DM is pinged everytime I make a post.....................that seems a bit worrying.

ANyone else got the same issue.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Hmmm when I reply to this thread top rh corner of the yellow bar states*: Thread*: Being pinged by the Daily Mail


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Same here.

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its not selling your data. Its a SEO (Search Engine Optimisation) technique. Designed to tell search engines about recently created (a post) backlinks on your website in the hope that this will boost search engine rankings. Having lots of reciprocal links was deemed a good method in the past as well but this practice as well as pinging links is questionable these days as its all about content. A website that is constantly changing with good content should do well naturally. Probably explains why MHF has slipped well down the rankings as we dont have the post turnover we once had.

Im a bit out of date on this stuff these days but thats how I understand it works.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Good old Gemmy ...

... revenge is sweet. >


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

747 said:


> Good old Gemmy ...
> 
> ... revenge is sweet. >


"revenge"............................really strange choice of word for a grown man.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Webby1 said:


> "revenge"............................really strange choice of word for a grown man.


After reading some of your posts, you don't seem very grown up yourself. :frown2:


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

No I'm definitely more grown up than you.................................la la not listening any more.




The point is.................................... I just view some things differently to you(it's allowed) 

But you,Gemmy and a couple of others just get very aggressive and insulting when people dare to disagree...................talking about revenge etc...........show me any of 

that in my fluffy, bunny posts.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Webby1 said:


> No I'm definitely more grown up than you.................................la la not listening any more.
> 
> But you,Gemmy just get very aggressive and insulting .


P1$$ OFF Bugs Bunny.......................satisfied ? :wink2:


----------

